# Instant Quote Script for screen printing website



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to have an instant-quote feature on my site, with which customers can input certain information about their job and receive and instant calculation for their job cost.

I'm familiar enough with HTML, Javascript and PHP to modify code when it's in front of me, but don't know enough to design it from scratch. Right now I don't have any on-call designers because we haven't had much work in that department, so I don't have anyone in-house who can do this.

Are there any designers on this forum, or free script sites out there that would be able to help with this?

Aaron


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

Hi, currently do your customer submit any info to you via a form on your site for their job? if so, most of the work is already done for you...all you have to do is grab the global variables from the form using php, assign them to variables, crunch the numbers and display...off hand I don't know of any sites that provide scripts and as it will probably be custom it might be easiest to do it yourself if you already have html/php knowledge..feel free to mail me and I'll try get something coded up for you or if you have something that isn't working send it my way and I'll see if I can get it to work...I'm no php expert or whatever but did IT in college a few years back and recently got our site up and running so its somewhat fresh in my mind..would be happy to help if I can..


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

Thanks for the reply. I do have a form that I made for customers to fill out, it's just not an auto-calculated quote - I do the calculating 

It's located here:
kushworks.com/main/index.php?act=viewDoc&docId=7

It would need some tweaking because alot of the fields are text fields - also the garment quantities and colors per design would have to work like a pricing matrix because the resulting price is dependent on each of those inputs working together. I'm not sure what would be involved in all of that.

Aaron


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

Hey, ok, just had a look...it should be possible to do...the price matrix thing would be sorted out with a few "if statements" (although as I said, I'm no coder, others may correct me) along the lines of "if sizeYouthMaleQty is X then price is Y" etc..however, to this you would have to error check and validate your form to ensure that only numbers are inputted where there should be numbers, not too tough to do...google form error checking and you'll get a variety of examples...also, for a good simple example of how the form/php script/display answer thing works have a look at PHP Forms - its a real basic example but more or less what you want to do...the only thing is before displaying back you would have to do your maths and then display the answer..


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

Thanks for the link! I'll do some reading, looks like it might not be as impossible as I thought.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

Ye, it really isn't impossible and with a bit of work with King Google you'll find all the answers you need...again, feel free to mail me and I'll help if I can...good luck with it...


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Instant Quote Script for Website*

A potential problem is if you will allow custom graphics, most graphics we have ever received from a customer need some sort of work. 

For a quick start you may want to consider using a regular shopping cart and just modifiying it so it doesn't take payment but will produce an invoice that's relabeled as a quote.

Tom


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

We have a quote generator on our site which is nothing fancy but does the job, its cool in that we get an email everytime someone gets a quote but I think the shopping cart is a better idea as you can then easily jump to taking card payments etc.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

vuego100 said:


> We have a quote generator on our site which is nothing fancy but does the job, its cool in that we get an email everytime someone gets a quote but I think the shopping cart is a better idea as you can then easily jump to taking card payments etc.


The system on your site is great, I love that it takes the user right to an order form from their quote. I'd love to learn more about it if you aren't opposed to sharing your coding.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

its pretty basic, what do you want to know?


----------



## jrmuttart (Jun 14, 2010)

vuego100 said:


> its pretty basic, what do you want to know?


Hello, I'm looking for a very simuliar quoting system like the one on your site. Would you be willing to share the code on your quote_request.php page.

Thank you


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

I'n interested as well. Please share.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Me too, is it a wordpress theme.site?

JOhn


----------



## Coney (Feb 24, 2017)

Bump.
I know this thread is ancient, but I'm trying to find an instant quote calculator for my site that looks like this : Raleigh Screen Print - Quote Site
It's really nice and easy for anyone that's viewing the site to understand. I looked at the html and can't find the name of a plugin or anything. 

Anyone here have a good quote plugin on their site that they could direct me to? I keep getting questions like "I'm not sure I understand your pricing structure" and similar from customers, so I'd love to have a straight-up, easy to use instant quote thingy...

Thanks!


----------



## Coney (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok, so I found "Calculated Fields plugin" and a friend of mine helped me set up the Estimated Quote part of it. One thing I'd like to change, is having the total show up ONLY if all the fields are set. Right now it shows the price of the blank shirts (25qty of Gildan for example) and then it will add in the shirt colors on top of that, so you can watch it add up.

Here's the formula I have set up right now, if anyone here knows Java and can tell me how to make only the total of all fields show in the Estimate area, I'll call you "A Star!"
(fieldname20)*(fieldname26 + fieldname23 +fieldname24)

I need something like "sum=(fieldname20)*(fieldname26 + fieldname23 +fieldname24)" 

link: Instant Quote | Durham Short Run Shirts

Also, if there's a way to show the "per shirt" price as well as the "total" price, that'd be amazing...


----------

